# Replica/Kit Makes roadster Electric Bradley GT, VW kitcar electric vehicle (EV)



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $200.00* (0 Bid)
End Date: Saturday May-30-2009 17:08:39 PDT
Buy It Now for only: US $8,999.00
Bid now | Buy it now | Add to watch list

More...


----------

